# downrate non tip (mentioner) even during surge?



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

How about when riders don't tip but it's a short ride with a high surge? I got a bunch of these the other night.. quick 5 minute trips and $10-12 each for trips that would be $3.75 without a surge. 

I had talked myself into riders not mentioning a tip at all getting a 4* as a default, but this left me scratching my head. And then a couple of them tipped me after some time. I made more money in a half hour with a few of these short riders than I could in 2 hours on normal times.. so do I just ignore the non tipping or stick to a 4* for each pax that doesnt mention a tip, no matter what?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Would you be ok with pax giving you a 1 star for not having water?


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

of course not.. I'm not a water fountain. Never been asked that once though. If they want water I'd happily detour to a store.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

fortyTwo said:


> How about when riders don't tip but it's a short ride with a high surge? I got a bunch of these the other night.. quick 5 minute trips and $10-12 each for trips that would be $3.75 without a surge.
> 
> I had talked myself into riders not mentioning a tip at all getting a 4* as a default, but this left me scratching my head. And then a couple of them tipped me after some time. I made more money in a half hour with a few of these short riders than I could in 2 hours on normal times.. so do I just ignore the non tipping or stick to a 4* for each pax that doesnt mention a tip, no matter what?


It depends on the surge. I got an 8.8 from the Beyonce concert once and made $87 in less than 15 minutes. I didn't down write them I also had a trip out of 5 x surge that I made about $160 on. I didn't down rate them now the 3x surge that's going a mile and a half where I end up with $6 instead of three yes


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> of course not.. I'm not a water fountain. Never been asked that once though. If they want water I'd happily detour to a store.


The point, since it went over your head, is that a driver should not be downrated because he didnt go beyond the standard of point a to point b. A pax should also not be downgraded because he didnt go beyond the standadd of paying what he is legally obligated to pay. The agreement is a ride from point a to point b for $X. If both parties fulfill the basic requirements without damages, then it should be a 5 star trip


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> The point, since it went over your head, is that a driver should not be downrated because he didnt go beyond the standard of point a to point b. A pax should also not be downgraded because he didnt go beyond the standadd of paying what he is legally obligated to pay. The agreement is a ride from point a to point b for $X. If both parties fulfill the basic requirements without damages, then it should be a 5 star trip


It's an interesting opinion. But it is your opinion and most certainly not the norm. Taxi's in my area have always been a tipping job along with other well known tipping jobs. As far as I know, this is also true for the rest of the United States. Uber has in a way trained passengers that they do not need to tip by not offering it as an option in the creation/transformation of the industry. They've now fixed their error but it has done major damage to the industry as a whole, because they initially removed tipping from a low wage industry and now riders can play dumb to the fact that tipping is expected.

In any case.. I'm not holding it against riders and still enjoy their company often - it just makes sense to categorize them by rating a 4 rather than a 5. Hardly a punishment at all.

Now I assume you are merely trolling - but if not, my question is for the majority of drivers that feel tipping is integral to the rideshare experience.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> It's an interesting opinion. But it is your opinion and most certainly not the norm. Taxi's in my area have always been a tipping job along with other well known tipping jobs. As far as I know, this is also true for the rest of the United States. Uber has in a way trained passengers that they do not need to tip by not offering it as an option in the creation/transformation of the industry. They've now fixed their error but it has done major damage to the industry as a whole, because they initially removed tipping from a low wage industry and now riders can play dumb to the fact that tipping is expected.
> 
> In any case.. I'm not holding it against riders and still enjoy their company often - it just makes sense to categorize them by rating a 4 rather than a 5. Hardly a punishment at all.
> 
> Now I assume you are merely trolling - but if not, my question is for the majority of drivers that feel tipping is integral to the rideshare experience.


I'm certainly not trolling. Tipping should be a completely voluntary system, regardless if your a taxi or a **********. I enjoy tips as much as the next guy, but I dont hold it against pax that don't. I get tipped just fine with my method.

So you're fine with a 4 star for not having water? Whether or not someone has asked for water, you happy to get a 4 star for not providing one? Its the exact same concept, lower stars for not going above the standard. The price is the standard, whether a taxi, uber or restaurant.

You only want the opinion of people that agree with you?


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

I want the opinions of people that aren't trolls. A small tip is the standard. Water doesn't even make the list - it's a taxi not a bodega.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes, down rate them. If you dont tip 4* is the best you can get from me, but more likely 3 or less. Steve is cheap and doesn't tip service providers. So he just doesn't want you bringing his average down. Uber's CEO has said to tip big if you want to be a 5 star pax.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

If a passenger does not observe the social norm of tipping their below minimum wage driver, they are not a 5 star rider, period. If you accidentally downrate some folks that tip later, that is Fuber's fault for not allowing you to adjust the ratings. You are still doing the right thing and they are just collateral damage.


----------

